# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Theme cho sony ericsion xperia arc s

## chutichht

bác nào có biết cách nào để tự tạo theme cho arc s không. theme đuôi apk. hoặc bác nào có theme hello kitty giống bên iphone mà dành cho arc s thì cho em xin cũng được. có pro nào có không.giúp em với. tk

----------

